# Montalbano record: 45.1% di share



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2018)

*Il Commissario Montalbano* non smette di stupire e si conferma ancora una volta una risorsa importante per la Rai. L'episodio in prima tv *"La giostra degli scambi"*, andato in onda su Rai 1 il 12 febbraio in prima serata, è stato il più visto in assoluto della serie. Ben 11.386.000 spettatori pari al *45.1% di share*. E' record.

A beneficiare dell'opera che trae ispirazione dai romanzi di Andrea Camilleri e con protagonista l'attore Luca Zingaretti, i programmi I Soliti Ignoti di Amadeus (6.585.000 spettatori con il 23.6% di share) e Che Fuori Tempo Che Fa di Fabio Fazio (2.410.000 spettatori e 24.7%) che hanno rispettivamente preceduto e seguito il lungometraggio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Commissario Montalbano* non smette di stupire e si conferma ancora una volta una risorsa importante per la Rai. L'episodio in prima tv *"La giostra degli scambi"*, andato in onda su Rai 1 il 12 febbraio in prima serata, è stato il più visto in assoluto della serie. Ben 11.386.000 spettatori pari al *45.1% di share*. E' record.
> 
> A beneficiare dell'opera che trae ispirazione dai romanzi di Andrea Camilleri e con protagonista l'attore Luca Zingaretti, i programmi I Soliti Ignoti di Amadeus (6.585.000 spettatori con il 23.6% di share) e Che Fuori Tempo Che Fa di Fabio Fazio (2.410.000 spettatori e 24.7%) che hanno rispettivamente preceduto e seguito il lungometraggio.



I soliti italiani..in massa a vedere sta robetta da 2 soldi..e su RAI 4 c'era un capolavoro come "Moon" che sarà stato visto da 4 gatti...


----------



## Heaven (14 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I soliti italiani..in massa a vedere sta robetta da 2 soldi..e su RAI 4 c'era un capolavoro come "Moon" che sarà stato visto da 4 gatti...



Il commissario Montalbano e robetta non possono stare nella stessa frase.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Il commissario Montalbano e robetta non possono stare nella stessa frase.



Avrà anche un livello mediamente più alto rispetto alle classiche fiction made in italy ma di certo non è chissà quale capolavoro...
Che possa piacere ci sta, ma che addirittura faccia il 45% di share è allucinante..


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2018)

Io lo trovo davvero terribile.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Avrà anche un livello mediamente più alto rispetto alle classiche fiction made in italy ma di certo non è chissà quale capolavoro...
> Che possa piacere ci sta, ma che addirittura faccia il 45% di share è allucinante..


Siamo nel paese dove il Grande Fratello fa ancora il 30%, quindi non c'è da sorprendersi. Ammetto che qualche episodio lo guardo volentieri, più che altro reputo inutili le presentazioni iniziali di Camilleri solo per il gusto di farlo apparire. In ogni caso, per quanto riguarda la Rai, sono contento che il pubblico abbia riconosciuto la qualità di Meraviglie di Alberto Angela sui siti Unesco italiani oppure gli ascolti della prima puntata della fiction su De Andrè di ieri che ha travolto quella c....a dell'isola (ma ancora la fanno?).


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Febbraio 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Il commissario Montalbano e robetta non possono stare nella stessa frase.



hai ragione, meglio schifezza


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Siamo nel paese dove il Grande Fratello fa ancora il 30%, quindi non c'è da sorprendersi. Ammetto che qualche episodio lo guardo volentieri, più che altro reputo inutili le presentazioni iniziali di Camilleri solo per il gusto di farlo apparire. In ogni caso, per quanto riguarda la Rai, sono contento che il pubblico abbia riconosciuto la qualità di Meraviglie di Alberto Angela sui siti Unesco italiani oppure gli ascolti della prima puntata della fiction su De Andrè di ieri che ha travolto quella c....a dell'isola (ma ancora la fanno?).



Isola e GF sono veramente il trash puro..roba da dementi..


----------



## 7vinte (14 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Isola e GF sono veramente il trash puro..roba da dementi..



Io ci aggiungerei pure Amici a Uomini e Donne


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Io ci aggiungerei pure Amici a Uomini e Donne



si si ovvio..la de filippi andrebbe bandita


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> si si ovvio..la de filippi andrebbe bandita


La De Filippi è una donna molto intelligente (laureata 110 e lode in giurisprudenza) che, con la benedizione di Costanzo, è riuscita ad intercettare perfettamente quella massa di lobotomizzati che si eccitano a vedere le urla e le liti costruite in tv. Lei è la prima a schifare quello che fa, per forza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La De Filippi è una donna molto intelligente (laureata 110 e lode in giurisprudenza) che, con la benedizione di Costanzo, è riuscita ad intercettare perfettamente quella massa di lobotomizzati che si eccitano a vedere le urla e le liti costruite in tv. *Lei è la prima a schifare quello che fa, per forza.*



Allora è ancora peggio di quanto pensassi...una vera delinquente


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2018)

Non ho mai guardato montalbano fino allo scorso anno e poi mi è esplosa la passione.
I segreti di questa fortunata serie penso stiano soprattutto nella bellezza dei paesaggi e dei personaggi.
Il giallo ideale però per me dovrebbe puntare molto di più sull'ingegno dell'investigatore, sulla suspense , sui colpi di scena e in quest'ottica non reputo nè montalbano nè don matteo pilastri del genere giallo.
Il libri di camilleri , ahimè, non riesco proprio a leggerli. Trovo la lettura troppo pesante.
Faccio il mea culpa perchè forse sto bestemmiando su livelli letterari di spessore ma è più forte di me.


----------

